# 7420 JD



## lpeterson4848 (Dec 16, 2021)

I just bought a 7420 and it feels like the front drive and the rear aren't synced as when I push in the clutch while it's moving, it comes to a stop. Also the front tires are worn down much more than the rear. 
Also an error reading. Mechanical front wheel drive circuit defective.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome to the forum…
Is the front drive disconnecting? Doesn’t sound like it? If not…1st check that the MFWD solenoid is activating. Next will be pressure testing the front drive and transmission pressure…they should be equal at around 245-265psi at each test port. Accelerated front tire wear should be expected when running on road and hard pan, also worse if loader tractor. B.


----------



## lpeterson4848 (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks for the info.


----------

